# Halti Collar



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Does anybody have any experiance using a Halti Collar? I am starting Basic Obediance with my 6 month old tonight, and this collar is what the trainer suggested. 

Thanks!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Does she just suggest it or require it? I personally wouldn't use one unless I really felt I needed it to control the dog. The problem with any kind of training collar is that eventually you have to wean the dog off it, but if you are diligent at training on a flat collar you won't have to do that. If you need a little more control than a flat collar I would go to a front hook harness like the Sense-ation or Gentle Leader Easy Walk.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I agree...plus if you've never used one before, it could cause your dog to be more distracted by this new thing on it's face. Anna HATED the halti, I couldn't imagine trying to go through OB with that on!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I asked her what her requirements were. She suggested the Halti Collar. She didn't require it. I haven't seen them before, and it looks like it would aid in the prevention of the dog being mouthy. But I haven't seen it actually on the dog. 

I dunno - just sorta took me by suprise.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It's not designed to deal with mouthiness, it's mostly to prevent pulling on leash. But I'd much rather train my dog not to pull on leash with as little extra equipment as possible. And Tiffany is right - many dogs don't like the feel and you'd have to go through a period of desensitization to the Halti to get him used to wearing it.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Just an update - after using the Halti for a couple of days.....I love it. It took Hondo a bit to get used to it. He never sat back on it but he did shake his head and attempt to rub it off his nose. 

When we are walking and he gets distracted, a simple light correction brings him right back to me. He might turn his head to continue to look at what ever the distraction was, but he stays right at my side. Another light correction and he happily continues on. 

Hondo is a very sensitive dog - if I over correct, he hits his wall and although he'll do what I ask, it is no longer fun and you can see it in every bit of his body language. Using the Halti - I have a lot more room for MY mistakes. 

I think it is going to really work for him.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

If your going to use the Halti and I have used it before, you don't correct the dog physically, the dogs self corrects himself with it. Not sure what you mean but be careful you don't want to cause any neck trauma.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Heidi - That is what I meant by a light correction. If I'm walking and he is at the heel position, I have a fairly loose line on him. If he stops to sniff or gets distracted, I continue to walk and it will give him a light tug. His response is at the point he feels the pressure and he'll come right back to the heel position. He remains happy and responsive. He rarely surges forward, but would tend to stop to "smell the roses". 

I use a lot of praise and give treats when I can tell he pushed through an external pressure with out breaking the heel. Like a dog barking and running the fence, or people walking along the street. 

Please be aware that when I say loose line - I'm only talking about a small loop. It gives him the opportunity to make a mistake, but still provides me with control in the event I need it. And at this stage of the game, I'm not asking for perfection. I want to make sure he enjoys this and when I say, "You wanna go for a walk?" he gives me the same reaction as when I say, "You wanna go to the barn?".


----------

